# Tracing Lindon Graduate Cleveland Bay



## NeverSurrender (11 January 2015)

History wanted on horse possibly identified as Lindon Graduate 

Purebred Cleveland Bay Gelding
Known to have been for sale in both Lincolnshire (presumably by Riseholme) and again in Wakefield prior to approximately 2007/2008

Would like to explore tracing history/previous owners before spending the money on a DNA test!


----------



## emlybob (26 January 2015)

Hi I have sent you a PM, but not sure if it has worked.  I can give you some info on him but don't really come on here so do feel free to email me at emily.williams7@btinternet.com
Many thanks


----------



## Happy Hunter (26 January 2015)

Have you tried a post on the Cleveland Bay Society forum? or the Southern Cleveland bay club?


----------



## Rollin (26 January 2015)

Happy Hunter said:



			Have you tried a post on the Cleveland Bay Society forum? or the Southern Cleveland bay club?
		
Click to expand...

CBHS have closed their Open Forum so you can only post if you are a member.

Better to try Facebook CB Open Forum.

If you are considering DNA surely he must have a passport?


----------



## Rollin (26 January 2015)

Lindon Graduate is by Borderfame Prince Charming out of Stainmore Scotch Rose.  He was foaled in 2002 and his SB number is 2572.

BPC now deceased is one of my favourite all time Cleveland Bays, we had a mare sired by him and we have frozen semen stored for one of my home bred fillies.

I know that when Lincoln University started its CB Stud, Stainmore lent mare's and BPC's owner lent him to stand there.  Very generous of both these breeders.

Still curious about the DNA but do tell how you get on.

I know that when


----------

